# حياة التسليم : طاعة الإُيمان.



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حياة التسليم
من
كتاب حياة الإيمان
البابا شنودة الثالث




    إن الذي يؤمن بمحبة الله له، وسهره علي راحته، وبحكمة الله وحسن تدبيره لحياته، وبأن الله صانع الخيرات، يعمل لأجله كل خير. هذا يمكنه أن يسلم حياته لله، يديرها كيفما يشاء.

    بهذا الاقتناع يحيا باستمرار في طاعة الإُيمان.

    إنه يسلم حياته وهو مطمئن وسعيد..

    أما الذي لا يحيا في حياة التسليم، فإنه علي عكس يعيش قلقاً علي حياته ويظل يفكر: ماذا أكون؟ وكيف أكون؟ ومتي أكون؟ وهل ينبغي أن أغير ما أنا فيه؟ وبأية وسيلة؟ أم أظل كما أنا؟  وغالباً ما يفقد سلامه ويظل في سعي مستمر، ومناقشة الأمور مع نفسه، إلي غير نهاية. ولا يفكر مطلقاً أن يستريح، ويترك الأمر لله مثل رجل الإيمان.

    الإنسان المؤمن عندما يسلم حياته، لا يشترط عليه شروطاً، ولا يطلب منه ضمانات، ولا يراقب الله في عمله معه.

    إنه واثق بالله كل الثقة، في محبته، وفي حكمته، وفي قدرته. مؤمناً أن الله يعرف ما هو الخير له أكثر مما يعرف هو. لذلك يسلم حياته في يد ى الله، وينساها هناك. وهكذا نراه لا يحمل هماً. مادام هو مؤمناً بعمل الله من أجله. لا يمكن أن يقلق ويهتم، ولا يمكن أن يتعب نفسه بالتفكير. فالمؤمن يحيا في راحة، أكثر من الذي يفكر لنفسه ويتعبه تفكيره..

    كثيرون لا يقبلون التسليم لله، إلا إذا فشلت طرقهم البشرية!

    منهجهم الأساسي هو الاعتماد على الذراع البشرى كل الاعتماد: إما اعتداداً بذهنهم وقدراتهم وحيلهم ، أو لتعودهم هذا الأسلوب، أو لخطأ عقيدى عندهم، أو اقتناعاً بأن الله لا يلجأ إليه الإنسان إلا في حالة العجز والفشل الكاملين! حينئذ يأتون إلى الله، لأنهم جربوا حيلة وكل وسيلة وما وصلوا إلى غايتهم، ولأن فكرهم تعب وأنهك بلا فائدة. فلم يبق سوى الله!

    ليس هذا هو الإيمان، إنما هذا هو الإضطرار إلى الله.

    الإيمان هو أن تلجأ إليه في الصغائر، كما تلجأ إليه في الكبار.

    قال السيد المسيح "بدونى لا تقدرون أن تعلموا شيئاً" (يو 15: 5). ذلك لأن كل طاقة لنا هي من عنده.. حتى الفكر الصائب، وحتى مجرد الإرادة الطيبة، وحتى القدرة على العمل. وذكاؤنا هذا الذي نعتمد عليه، هو أيضاً من عنده. وما أصدق قول الرسول "لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا لأجل تعلموا لأجل المسرة" (فى 2: 13).

    إن عملنا فى الواقع، هو أن نشترك مع الله،في عمله لأجلنا.

    وهذه هى شركتنا مع البيعة الإلهية، شركتنا مع الروح القدس: نشترك مع اللهفي العمل. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول عن نفسه وعن زميله أبولس "نحن عاملان مع الله" (1كو3: 9). وكل عمل لا يشترك الله معنا فيه، لا يكون عملاً مقدساً، ولا عملاً مباركاً. وتسليمنا الإرادة لله، هو نوع من الشركة معه، نكون فيه كالآت طيعة بين يدية تعمل مشيئته. هو يسيرها كيفما يشاء. وهى تعمل بفكره وإرادته، أو بتسليم إرادتها لإرادته، كشركة الحواس مع المخ 

    إن أخطر ما يهدد الحياة الروحية، هو استقلال الإنسان عن الله.

    وهذه هى الخطية الكبرى التي وقع فيها شاول الملك فرفضه الله (1صم 16). كان يعمل بفكره وبتدبيره ، بعيداً عن مشورة الله وعن شركته. ولا يرى أنه محتاج إلى أن يشترك الله معه في العمل. وكأنه يقول: مادمت أستطيع أن أعمل هذا العمل، فسأعمله، بكل قوة، وبكل سرعة، وحتى بدون صلاة.. لأن إرادتى وحدها هى التي سوف تعمله..! وبدون اعتماد على الله. وإن فشلت، ألجأ إليه! مادام الله قد وهبنى عقلاً وإرادة، فلماذا لا أستخدمهما؟!.. وكثيرون مثل شاول..

    الله قد وهب البشرية العقل والإرادة. ولكن ليس لتستقل عنه!

    وليس لكى تعتد بذاتها. فالكتاب يقول "وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد" (أم 3: 5). ولنتذكر أن خطيئة الإنسان الأول، كانت محاولته الحصول على المعرفة بعيداً عن الله (تك 3 ) ومتى بدأ الإنسان يقول "أنا أعرف ، وأنا أقدر، فما الحاجة في هذا الأمر إلى الله؟! "يكون حينئذ قد بعد عن الإيمان بالله بالأنا (الذات) ال Ego..

    أما المؤمن فلا يكتفى بالاعتماد على الله، بل يسلمه كل شئ..

    ويقول له: حياتى هى صنع يديك، وهى الآن بين يديك، إفعل بها ما تشاء. حيثما تسيرنى أسير، وكيفما تصيرنى أصير. أنا ليست لى إرادة خاصة، فإرادتى الوحيدة هى أن أصنع إرادتك، وأن أتحد بإرادتك، فأريد ما تريده أنت، أنت يا صانع الخيرات.. لست أقول عن شئ إننى أعرف. فكل معرفة الإنسان هى جهالة عند الله (1كو 1: 20). المعرفة الحقيقية هى من عندك يا رب وحدك. أنت هو الحكمة (1كو 1: 24). أنت "المذخر فيه كل كنوز الحكمة والعلم" (كو2: 3).

    ولأننى أعترف أننى لا أعرف لذلك سلمت حياتى في يديك.

    أنت تعرف الخير أكثر مما أعرفه. وأنت تعرف الخير لى أكثر مما أعرفه لنفسى. وأنا واثق بحكمتك وبحسن تدبيرك لحياتى. حتى إن شئت لى التجربة أو الضيقة، فأنا أقبلها باعتبار أنها خير خالص هو من يديك. ولولا ذلك ما كنت أنت المحب ترضاها لى. حقاً في حالات كثيرة، لا تعرف أين هو الخير!

    إن حياة التسليم لا تعرف الشكوى ولا التذمر، بل تقبل كل شىء برضى وفرح..

    مادمت يا أخى تثق بحكمة الله في تدبيرك، فلماذا إذن أنت تشكو أو تتذمر أو تتضجر. إذا دخل التذمر إلى حياتك، فافحص نفسك جيداً، لئلا يكون إيمانك قد ضعف وأنت لا تدرى.

    الذى يحيا حياة الإيمان والتسليم، يحيا دائماً في فرح وفى شكر.

    إنه لا يشكو بل يشكر، الابتسامة لا تفارق شفتيه، والبشاشة لا تفارق وجهه، والفرح لا يفارق قلبه . إنه يؤمن بحكمة الله ومحبته. ويؤمن أن مشيئة الله دائماً صالحة ومفيدة. وهو يخضع لمشيئة الله في فرح..

    لا يخضع لمشيئة الله في تغصب واضطرار. وكأن قلبه يقول لله: "ماذا أفعل يا رب؟ أنت هو القوى وأنا الضعيف. وكل ما تعمله أنا أقبله. وأنا منتظر نهاية هذا الأمر..!!". لا شك أن هذا كلام إنسان متعب في داخله، يتكلم بكلام تذمر في أسلوب تسليم. وليس التسليم هكذا..

    إذن ما معنى "لتكن مشيئتك" في حياة الإيمان وحياة التسليم؟

    الإنسان المؤمن يقول يقول في رضى قلبى كامل: أنا يا رب خاضع لمشيئتك، لأنى أحب مشيئتك من أعماقى ، وأثق بك وبها. مشيئتك هذه أصلحت أفكارى، وأصلحت أحكامى على بعض الأمور، وعدلت مسارى وطريقى.. ما أجمل طرقك يا رب "ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفحص، وطرقك عن الاستقصاء" (رو11: 33). مشيئتك هذه هى أجمل أغنية في فمى، وأحلى الأخبار في أذنى. فلتكن مشيئتك إذن، لأنه لا توجد مشيئة أخرى أياً كانت أصلح منها. إلى جوارها أشعر بجهالة أية مشيئة تتعارض معها، سواء كانت لى أو لغيرى..

    ليست حياة التسليم، هى الخضوع لسياسة الأمر الواقع، دون اقتناع!

    وليست هى الخضوع لسياسة الضغط الإلهى (!) الذى يفرض سلطانه عليك فرضاً! وأنت مضطر أن تخضع له سواء أردت أو لم تردد!! لا يا أخوتى، ليس هذا هو معنى عبارة "لتكن مشيئتك ". فحياة التسليم تعلمنا أن نشعر بأن مشيئة الله هى الخير الكامل، وهى أصلح ما يصلح لنا، وهى سبب فرحتنا وبهجتنا، ولهذا كان داود النبى يتغنى بأحكام الله. ويقول للرب: أحكامك هى درسى. أحكامك هى لذتى. أنا أتأمل أحكامك وأدرسها (مز119) .

    التسليم لله ينبغى أن يكون تسليماً حقيقياً، وليس حسب الظاهر.

    البعض يظن أنه يسلم حياته لله، بينما يفرض على الله خططه!

    كلما يتصرف الله فى حياته، يحاول أن يستوقف الله، ويقول له: إنتظر يا رب لأرى ما أنت فاعل بى. لا يصلح هذا الأمر. إعمل كذا وكذا لأستريح. وهكذا يود أن يشتغل عند الله وزير تخطيط. هو يخطط، والله ينفذ!! كلا، ليس التسليم هكذا، إنما هو أن تترك الله يعمل حسبما يشاء، وترضى بما يعمل. ولا تقاوم خطط الله بتصرفاتك. لا تقاوم مشيئة بما تعمله حسب هواك..

    الإنسان المؤمن يترك التدبير الله. ولا يقبل أن يدبر نفسه بنفسه.

    ماذا كانت خطية أبينا آدم سوى أنه بدأ يدبر نفسه: كيف يصل إلى المعرفة؟ كيف يصير مثل الله؟ كيف يكون نفسه ويبنيها.. وهكذا سقط.

    وخطية الشيطان، هى أنه بدأ يدبر نفسه، ويبنيها ويكبرها حسب هواه!

    "أصعد إلى السموات. أرفع كرسى فوق كواكب الله.. أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب. أصير مثل العلى" (أش 14: 13، 14). إنها خطط تشبه أحلام اليقظة، رسمها الشيطان لنفسه "فانحدر إلى أسافل الجب".

    وبالمثل الذين بنوا برج بابل، جلسوا يخططون لبناء أنفسهم، ففشلوا.

    قالوا "هلم نبن لأنفسنا مدينة وبرجاً رأسه في السماء. ونصنع لأنفسنا إسماً لئلا نتبدد على وجه الأرض" (تك11:4). فكان تخطيطهم ضدهم. وما خشوه، هو الذى صاروا إليه "فبددهم الله على وجه كل الأرض" (تك11: 9). أما الإنسان الروحى فلا يفعل هكذا، بلفي حياة التسليم يقول:

    "إن لم يبن الرب البيت، فباطلاً يتعب البناءون" (مز127:1).

    الله هو الذى يبنينا وليس نحن. إذن نسلمه أنفسنا ليبنيها.

    وهكذا نعيش فى راحة، مطمئنين إلى عمل الله فينا، وإلى نجاح عمله. نقف ونتأمل، فنرى عجائب من تدبيره. واثقين أنه يعمل الخير، مهما كان الذى يحدث أمامنا غريباً، أو صعباً، أو ضد ما كنا نرجوه.

    ليس المهم أن نفهم ما يعمله الله. إنما المهم أننا بالإيمان والتسليم نتقبله.

    والكتاب المقدس حافل بأمثلة التسليم في حياة رجال الإيمان:

    1 – ابونا إبراهيم مثلاً، كانت بداية قصته مع الله، هى قول الله له "أترك أهلك وعشيرتك وبيت أبيك، إلى الأرض التي أريك" (تك12:1).

    وأبونا إبراهيم لم يسأل لماذا؟ ولا إلى أين؟ بل أطاع..

    هذه هى حياة التسليم، التي لا تجادل ولا تناقش، بل تقبل وتطيع، بلا تردد. تدع فهمها جانباً ، وتركز على أمر الله.

    2 – وهكذا كان نوح فى الفلك، وكان يونان في بطن الحوت، وكان موسى في البحر الأحمر..في حياة تسليم كامل.

    إنها طاعة الإيمان. مادام الله يريد هذا، فنحن لا نناقشه. وما هو عقلنا المحدود الضعيف، حتى يناقش الله غير المحدود، كلى الحكمة..؟! إن موسى في بدء إرساليته جادل الله فى كيف يدخل إلى فرعون (خر3)، ولكنه لما نما في الإيمان والتسليم لم يجادل في دخوله البحر الأحمر..

    3 – القديسة العذراء مريم عاشت كمثال لحياة الطاعة والتسليم.

    مع كل محبتها للبترولية، قيل لها أن تخطب لرجل وتعيش معه في بيت واحد، فأطاعت. وأرسل لها الله ملاكاً يقول لها إنها ستحبل وتلد، فقالت له "هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لى كقولك" (لو1: 38).. ومع ولادتها لله الكلمة، ورؤيتها كل ما أحاط بهذا الميلاد من معجزات، قيل لها أن تهرب به إلى مصر وتتغرب هناك، فقبلت كل ذلك في طاعة الإيمان . وفى تسليم أيضاً رجعت من مصر، وقبلت أن تسكن في الناصرة (متى2:23)، التي قيل إنها لا يخرج منها شئ صالح (يو1:46). وكان شعارها في حياة التسليم هذه، عبارتها الخالدة "ليكن لى كقولك".

    4 – ولعل الإيمان والتسليم يظهران في حياة الرسل في طاعتهم التلقائية لقول الرب "إتبعنى" أو "هلم ورائى".

    هكذا قال الرب لمتى (لاوى). وهو في مكان الجباية (مر2:14) فلم يناقش وإنما "ترك كل شئ وقام وتبعه" (لو5: 28). ولم يفكر مطلقاً في كل مسئولياته وعمله. وبالمثل لما دعا الرب بطرس وأندراوس وباقي الرسل، يلخص القديس بطرس كل قصص هذه الدعوة بقوله للرب (تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك) (لو 28:18). أنها طاعة الإيمان التي تتبع الرب حيثما ذهب، بلا سؤال، بلا استفسار، بلا تفكير في المستقبل. وكما سنشرح أن كلاً منهم أطاع وهو لا يعلم إلي ين يذهب (عب 8:11)

    ونحن كثيراً ما ندعي، فنحاول أولاً أن نطمئن على مستقبلنا.

    لذلك نسأل الكثير من الأسئلة. ونحصل على ما نستطيعه من الضمانات وبكل هذا تخرج من الإيمان إلي العيان.. إلي المستقبل الذي نراه بعيوننا ونطمئن إليه، وليس إلي المجهول الذي نراه، ونقبله بحياة التسليم والطاعة..

    5- من أمثلة حياة الإيمان والتسليم والطاعة، أرميا النبي.

    سار وراء الله بالإيمان، في طرق لم يفكر مطلقاً أن يسير فيها.. وأخيراً لخص خبرته في حياة التسليم في عبارة عميقة قال فيها (عرفت يا رب أنه ليس للإنسان طريقة ليس لإنسان يمشي أن يهدي خطواته) (أر 23:10). ولماذا لا يهدي خطواته؟ لأن الله هو الذي يقود هذه الخطوات ويهديها..

    هذه هي حياة التسليم، أن تسير وراء الله، وليس وراء فكرك

    تسير ليس وراء هواك ورغباتك، وليس وراء مشيئة الناس أو مشورة الناس إنما وراء الله نفسه الذي يقود حياتك. يضعها في أي وضع وفي أي موضع، حسب أعماق حكمته. فاسأل نفسك هل الله هو الذي يقود حياتك؟ أم تقودها رغبة معينة، هي التي تحدد تصرفاتك ومسير خطواتك؟

    6- من الأمثلة العجيبة في حياة التسليم: يوسف الصديق

    أظهر له الله بالرؤي أنه سيصير سيداً لأخوته، وسيجدون له جميعهم (تك 10:37) فماذا كان تحقيق الوعد؟ أخذه إخوته وألقوه في بئر ليقتلوه. ثم باعوه كعبد. وسحبه المديانيون من البئر ليبيعوه للإسماعيليين (تك 28:37). ثم بيع لفوطيفار ليخدم في بيته..

    وفي كل هذا لم يحتج يوسف متذمراً على الرب وعلى أحلامه..

    بل سكت. وسلم في هدوء لما سمح به الرب، وسلك بكل أمانة وإخلاص وقبل الحياة كخادم.. ولكنه رضى بالبلوى، والبلوى لم ترض به! فإذا بتهمة باطلة رديئة تلفق ضده، ويلقي به في السجن كفاعل أثم..!

    ولم يحدث أن يوسف سأل الرب لماذا؟.. أو أين هي وعودك؟

    سكت في مثل رائع لحياة التسليم وطاعة الإيمان. ولم يتذمر مطلقاً. وفي المرة الوحيدة التي خرج فيها قليلاً جداً عن حياة التسليم، وقال لرئيس السقاه بعد أن فسر له حلمه (حينما يصير لك خير، تصنع إلي أحساناً، وتذكرنى لفرعون، وتخرجني من هذا البيت) (تك 14:40).. لما فعل هذا، أجاب الوحي الإلهي على هذا الطلب بقوله (ولكن لم يذكر رئيس السقاة يوسف، بل نسيه) ( تك 23:40)..

    ولكن الله لم ينس يوسف، الذي بقى في السجن في حياة التسليم، حتى أخرجه الله منه بمجد عظيم..

     7- ومن أمثلة حياة التسليم وطاعة الإيمان: داود النبي.

    كان (يرعى الغنيمات القليلات في البرية). وأرسل له الله صموئيل النبي ومسحه ملكاً. ولكنه لم يسلمه من الملك شيئاً.. وبقى يرعي الغنيمات القليلات، دون أن يتذمر. ثم اختير خادماً للملك شاول المرفوض من الله الذي بغته روح ردئ من قبل الرب (1 صم 14:16).. ولم يحتج داود.

    لم يقل أنا الملك المختار من الله. فكيف أخدم هذا المرفوض؟!

    بل في حياة التسليم تقبل الوضع. وكان يهدئ شاول الملك حينما تبغته الشياطين.. وظل شاول يطارد داود ناقش الله، أو قال له أين مواعيدك؟ أين أستحق كل هذا؟!.. بل انتظر، في هدوء وفي تسليم، خلاص الرب. وقد كان..

    8- ومن أمثلة حياة التسليم: تلاميذ الرب:

    دعاهم الرب للخدمة كما قال لبطرس وأندراوس (هلما ورائي فأجعلكما صيادي الناس) (متى 19:4) ومرت ثلاث سنوات وهم يتبعونه، دون أن يخدموا. ولم يصيدوا أحد. ثم صلب الرب. وخافوا، وأغلقوا على أنفسهم في العلية لئلا يصيدهم اليهود.. ومع كل ذلك لم يشكوا. وبقوا في حياة الإيمان والتسليم. وأخيراً بعد حلول الروح القدس، تمم الرب وعده. وفي يوم واحد تمكن بطرس بعظة واحدة من أن يصيد ثلاثة آلاف نفس.. ولو أنه كان كل يوم يصيد نفسين، ما وصل إلي هذا الرقم كله، ولكن حياة التسليم تقول للرسول:. وانتظر الرب) "إنتظروا الرب. تقو وليتشدد قلبك" (مز 14:27) نعم يا رب سأنتظر وعدك في صيد الناس. ولكن هل إلي ثلاث سنوات وأكثر؟ أنه لكذلك. ولكن (ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الله في سلطانة وحده) (أع 8:1)

    أن حياة التسليم لا تناقش الرب في مدى الانتظار الطويل لمواعيده

    أنها لا تقول له لماذا يا رب تجعل بطرس ينتظر أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ليصير صياداً للناس؟ ولماذا تترك إبراهيم ينتظر خمسة وعشرين عاماً حتى تحقق له وعدك في ميلاد إسحق؟ ولماذا تترك داود في مذلته من شاول عشرات السنوات، حتى تحقق له اختيارك له ملكاً..؟

    إن حياة التسليم لا تشك، وتري في الإنتظار حكمة إلهية.

    فقد كان داود صبياً حين اختياره. وكان الإنتظار نافعاً له حتى يكبر وينضج، وحتى يزداد الناس حباً له يوماً. كذلك كان الإنتظار نافعاً لبطرس حتى تكتمل تلميذته للرب، وحتى يحبن موعد حلول الروح القدس لينال به قوة هو وسائر الرسل. كذلك كان الإنتظار نافعاً اسحق، ليصير إبناً للموعد..

    9 – من أجمل الأمثلة فى حياة التسليم: تقديم اسحق محرقة.

    لقد صبر ابرآم خمساً وعشرين سنة، حتى ولد له اسحق، إبنه المحبوب الذى أخذ المواعيد من أجله. وفرح به فرحاً لا يوصف. وكبر اسحق. وإذا بالرب يقول لأبينا إبراهيم "خذ إبنك وحيدك، الذى تحبه، إسحق.. وأصعده محرقة على أحد الجبال الذى أريك" (تك22:2).. أى قلب يمكنه أن يحتمل هذا؟! وأى عقل يسمع هذا ولا يشك..؟!

    ولكن ابانا إبراهيم في حياة التسليم، لم يناقش، ولم يتردد في التنفيذ. بل بكر صباحاً، وأخذ إسحق ليذبحه.. ولم يحسب نفسه أحن من الله.. ولم يشك في محبة الله ولا في حكمته.. إن الطاعة لا تكون فى الأمور السهلة فقط، وإنما تظهر في قمة سموها في الأمور التي تبدو صعبة جداً فى التنفيذ.

    حياة التسليم تظهر في الدخول من الباب الضيق والطريق الكرب.

    مادمت أنت يا رب موافقاً على هذا الباب الضيق، فإنه يكون أصلح الأبواب للدخول.. ولا نناقشك بل نفرح بذلك، ونرى أنك تختبر به محبة أولادك، ونقاوة قلوبهم، وتعد به لهم أكاليل ملكوتك..

    وبهذا الإيمان، استقبل الشهداء والمعترفون كل أنواع الآلام في فرح. وكل أولادك يا رب كانوا ( يحسبونه كل فرح حينما يقعون في تجارب متنوعة) (يع 2:1).


​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

التسليم هو ثمرة شهية من ثمار الايمان

 والايمان هو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان 

بامور لاترى...

اشكر الك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 

اخى الغالى

مرور رائع جدا جدا

العدرا معاكم​


​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

> حياة التسليم تظهر في الدخول من الباب الضيق والطريق الكرب.


 
راااااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى ليك على العظه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى ليك على العظه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا جدا
للرور الرائع جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


شكرا جدا
للرور الرائع جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------

